# Jwgibbons Evolution Peptides sponsored log



## Gibbz (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey everyone this is my first official log and will be sponsored by Evolution Peptides along side I have hired osl from elite body tune up to set up my regiment. First I would like to thank Evolution Peptides for sponsoring my log along with a thank you to osl for taking me on as a client.* All who follow will not be disappointed.* What to expect from this log:

1) I will go into detail of the current stack I am using along with Wilfred's "the rats" current peptide usage along with what I see from him and how he is responding to the peptides provided to him.

2) I will provide a layout of what foods I am consuming and when.*

3) What myself and Wilfred are attaining during that said time.

4) What my split consists of and what I hit on said days.

5) Goals gotta have em, its like im sure you all have heard- gotta know where your going or youll end up anywhere.* There is specific goals in mind from short term to long term.

I want to also make a commitment to everyone here that I will keep up with this log and it will not fall to the wayside.**
Thank you for following and any questions you may have please ask.

-jwgibbons


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 19, 2014)

Awesome. Will be following this for sure. Can't wait to see where this takes you. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you brother I will be starting tomorrow and will keep you all updated

-jwgibbons


----------



## Christsean (Jan 19, 2014)

Subbed because I wouldn't miss this for anything!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 19, 2014)

Christsean said:


> Subbed because I wouldn't miss this for anything!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks brother,  it'll be a great log I promise you that.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Christsean (Jan 19, 2014)

No doubt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 20, 2014)

Am workout is done and breakfast done. Off to work will update later tonight

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 20, 2014)

Today was push day hit
Peck deck 3 sets x 12
Incline bench 3 x 10
Flat dumbbell bench 4 x 10
Rear lats on peck deck 3 x 12
Military press 3 x 10
Dips 3 x 10
Hiit 15 minutes

Food 
Breakfast:
egg whites and eggs with mushrooms
Snack:
Protein shake
Lunch:
Turkey,  broccoli and brown rice
Dinner:
Turkey,  broccoli and brown rice
Will end the night with one more protein shake.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 20, 2014)

Starting weight 210.6 fasted 5"10
Alright here is the compounds I will be running
Test prop 50mgs eod
Tren 100mgs eod
Aromasin 25mg ed

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm in! Rooting for you brother.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks brother

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 21, 2014)

Alright today is a no gym day, im gonna be lowering carbs for the day. Here is what Wilbur will be running
Mfg 
Ipam
Mod grf
Igf lr3.
Again a big thanks to Evolution Peptides for sponsoring this log.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 21, 2014)

Alright everyone,  I've been talking to Evolution Peptides and they have agreed to give everyone a discount on all orders for 15% off by entering JWG15 at check out. I want to iterate that I by no means am getting compensation for you using this code, this is strictly a gift from them to you.

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 21, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Alright today is a no gym day, im gonna be lowering carbs for the day. Here is what Wilbur will be running
> Mfg
> Ipam
> Mod grf
> ...


^No gym days kind of suck sometimes. I sometimes feel lost not lifting. I ask myself..."all this protein, and no gym time"? Anyway, can't wait to lift tomorrow.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 21, 2014)

Same, except I got some needed sleep today so I feel good about facing tomorrow. Low carbs today so hopefully I have the push for leg day which is tomorrow 5am

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 22, 2014)

Wednesday feeling good today, no pip
Legs:
Leg extensions 3 x 12
Squats 4 x 9
Leg press 4 x 9
Lying leg curls 4 x 9
Calf raises 4 x 12
Ended with Hiit for 15 minutes. 


*Egg whites and regular eggs with mushrooms


*2 scoops whey protein with a banana


*Ground Turkey,  spinach and potatoes


*Chicken,  broccoli and brown rice

*2 scoops whey protein

Feeling hungry alot more but sick of chewing lol.

Turkey,  white rice and broccoli



-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 22, 2014)

Tomorrow im just going in for hiit

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 22, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Tomorrow im just going in for hiit
> 
> -jwgibbons



Yea dude I hate cardio days. Mainly because I don't get my intraworkout goodness. Shit is tastey


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 22, 2014)

I hate cardio period lol. But when you gotta goal 

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 23, 2014)

Is there a specific reasoning for 9 reps on some of your exercises


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 23, 2014)

Going for a 8-12 rep range on alot of em. Usually try to go heavy enough to hit the 8 and then push one more out

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 23, 2014)

Alright so today was 
Hiit cardio and the peptides landed 

Food

*egg whites and regular eggs with mushrooms

*Protein shake

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* Turkey, potatoes and spinach

* Turkey, potatoes and spinach

* Turkey,  Brown rice, and broccoli

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 23, 2014)

Big thanks to Evolution again for sponsoring this log
-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 24, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Going for a 8-12 rep range on alot of em. Usually try to go heavy enough to hit the 8 and then push one more out
> 
> -jwgibbons


^Ok, I got you. I can't wait to start lifting heavy again


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 24, 2014)

the_predator said:


> ^Ok, I got you. I can't wait to start lifting heavy again



It really depends on the exercise for me how heavy I go as well as am I carb depleted at that time.

-jwgibbons


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 24, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Yea dude I hate cardio days. Mainly because I don't get my intraworkout goodness. Shit is tastey



Whats up brotha


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 24, 2014)

I want to thank JWGibbons for the log, this kid is on point!!


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 24, 2014)

Its my pleasure,  again big thanks to Evolution Peptides. Dont forget to use the discount code in my signature to get 15% off. 

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 24, 2014)

I wanted to add cause I forgot to last night. The td was astonishing.  Ive never had anything get to me thst fast

-jwgibbons


----------



## Vision (Jan 24, 2014)

This is a great log, and many members can benefit from this..The whole team is pulling for you my brother!  

Also, you have a great mentor OSL,your in the right hands..To boot your backed by a fantastic pep company that produces some of the finest compounds available!
double thumbs up!


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks brother,  I am blessed to have osl as my coach and evolution peptides backing this log. 
Alright today was pull day at the gym went late due to the misses is sick and someone had to take care of the kids, this is three days I've missed from work due to the misses or kids being sick. There is benefits to being salary and having your boss be one of your best friends lol.

Reverse grip pull downs 4 x 12
Bent over rows 3 x 12
Deadlifts 4 x 12
V-Bar pull downs 3 x 10
Bicep curls 3 x 9
Forearms 3 x 9
Hiit 15 minutes

Egg whites and eggs with mushrooms

Greek yogurt with blueberries

Chicken, spinach and potatoes

Ground Turkey, potatoes and broccoli

Chicken, brown rice and broccoli

Protein shake post workout

Wilfred took:
MFG
IPAM
CJC-1295 W/O DAC
AND IGF-LR3

Overall mentality today:
Exhausted,  really felt disrespected all day by the misses due to her being sick she was grouchy,  my daughter is at the age of tryin to tell me what to do (im from the south that dont fly lol) and son is teething. ..... need I say more. Going to the gym was the highlight of my day. Now im home the kids are in bed and im gonna drug the misses up on day quil and have a date night watching captain Philips.

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 25, 2014)

Try not to get sick brother!


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 25, 2014)

Working on it man, that'd just be my luck as of late lol

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 25, 2014)

Alright so today was a off day from the gym. 

Wilfred ran:
CJC1295 no dac and
IPAM.
No noticeable sides although Wilfred did get 9 hours of sleep. Thats to be noted due to Wilfred usually only sleeps 4-6 hours a night. He also is very well rested. 

Food:

Egg whites , eggs and mushrooms

Protein shake w/ natty peanut butter

Chicken,  spinach and almonds

Chicken, spinach and almonds

Ground Turkey, broccoli and almonds

Will finish off the night with a pre bed protein shake. 

Overall mentality: everyone around me is still sick, may miss some work next week hopeful I won't have to.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 26, 2014)

Starting weight 210.6 fasted last Sunday,  today's weigh in 205.4 fasted.

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 26, 2014)

Damn, 5 pounds already. Awesome!


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 26, 2014)

Probably alot of water weight.  Osl doesn't want me losing that quick I dont believe lol

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 26, 2014)

Definitely seeing a difference in my physique

-jwgibbons


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 26, 2014)

Its amazing what a clean diet can do. Toxins, water weight, and some fat has probably been dropped in this case, as it's normal for people unaccustomed to a regimented diet to drop 5 or more pounds in the first week and really tighten up. 

Now if next week I see another 4-5lbs loss I will make some adjustments to his current plan. But I'm very certain you will be surprised at what the next weigh in will bring. 

Keep up the great work bud. 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks man. Definitely the first time I've gone a week without cheating on my diet. Just tryin to look at food for the nutritional value and not taste. I like to keep things simple as far as food goes so youll see alot of my meals are the exact same day to day which also seems to save me money.  Im making the assumption ill be about the same I weigh right now next week this time

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 26, 2014)

Alright so today was another off day from the gym... tried to keep my carbs low minus my two cheat meals.

Food:

Eggs, egg whites, mushrooms

Almonds,  chicken,  and spinach

2 x cheesy hash bratwurst.... I know im a fat kid lol. I had it two years ago when I was clubbing a street vendor was selling em... needless to say I was disappointed cause it ain't that good when your not drunk. 

Chicken almonds and spinach

Buffalo chicken dip and chips

Protein shake

Overall mentality:
Well I didn't get sick so far, excited to hit the gym tomorrow at 4:30am, feel well rested food is prepared and ready to go tomorrow.  Loving Wilfred's response to the peptides.

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 27, 2014)

Buffalo chicken dip and chips sounds awesome.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 27, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Buffalo chicken dip and chips sounds awesome.



Oh my god it does lol. I been mixing up how I prep my food so it seems different even though I keep eating the same things lol. For instance instead of microwaving it I'll warm it up in the oven with hot sauce on it or I will warm it up in a pan with different t spices...so on and so forth. Making a big difference if how im mentally dealing with my diet.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 27, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Buffalo chicken dip and chips sounds awesome.



Bro it is epic, my girl makes the best dips

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 27, 2014)

Alright today was push day at the gym.

Pec deck 3 x 13
Incline bench 3 x 10
Flat dumbbell bench 4 x 10
Low cable cross 3 x 12
Dumbbell side lateral raises 4 x 12
Rear laterals on pec Deck 3 x 12
Military press 3 x 10
Dips 3 x 12
Hiit 15 minutes

Food:
Well the fridge was good and frozen so instead of eggs 

* coffee, protein and oats

*Greek yogurt and berries

*chicken, spinach and potatoes

*chicken, spinach and potatoes

* protein shake

*chicken, spinach and potatoes. 
Overall mentality:
Wilfred is responding to the peptides provided by evolution really well, has been getting great sleep and feeling well rested which helps cause he has sleep apnea and sleeps with a c-pap which can be distracting at times for him. Im avoiding the scale till every Sunday due to I know the body weight fluctuates daily.  I can feel a difference in my overall cardio as it was non existent before this program osl from ebt set up. Doin great overall. 

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 27, 2014)

Before placing an order thru evolution peptides make sure you use the discount code in my signature,  again I am not compensated for you using that. Thats there way of saying thank you im

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 27, 2014)

Im gonna steal heymrwaters idea hear and post a gym jam of the day.
Watch "Rob Bailey & The Hustle Standard :: BEAST :: Official Music Video" on YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue_KQpu7URI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 28, 2014)

Alright so today was a off day from the gym. 

Wilfred ran:
CJC1295 no dac and
IPAM.
No noticeable sides although Wilfred  is very well rested even with less than five hours of sleep

Food:

Egg whites , eggs and mushrooms

Protein shake w/ natty peanut butter

Chicken,  spinach and almonds

Chicken, spinach and almonds

Ground Turkey, broccoli and almonds

Will finish off the night with a pre bed protein shake and Ezekiel bread with natty peanut butter

Overall mentality: great,  got laid.... need I say more lol. No really though very relaxed. ... I always feel better when my food is prepared for the next day.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 29, 2014)

Alright today was leg day.

Leg extensions 3 x 12
Squats 4 x 10
Leg press 4 x 9
Lying leg curls 4 x 9
Calf raises 4 x 12
Hiit 15 minutes

Food:

*egg whites,  eggs and mushrooms

*protein shake

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

*chicken, broccoli and potatoes

*chicken, broccoli and potatoes

*protein shake with banana

Overall mentality:
Feeling great,  was very exhausted today due to a lack of sleep, overall Wilfred is responding great to the peptides,  I know he had alot of pain in his right bicep that has seemed to subside.

Jam of the day:
Watch "Krizz Kaliko - Spaz (Feat Tech N9ne) - Official Music Video" on YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COOChLv4NiQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 30, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Alright so today was a off day from the gym.
> 
> Wilfred ran:
> CJC1295 no dac and
> ...


^Oh yes, the sleep is so much better after a good romp! I'm about to start massaging the wife now


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha have fun brother.

-jwgibbons


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 31, 2014)

This is one of the best logs i have ever seen.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks man, I am gonna continue to give 100% for this log. Will be updated later 

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 31, 2014)

Alright yesterday I dropped he ball and passed out after cardio. Yesterday was pretty usual.  Kept carbs low protein higher and some fats higher. 

Today: woke up and went to the gym

Workout:
Reverse grip pull down 4 x 12
Bent over rows 3 x 10
Deadlifts 4 x 10
V-Bar pull down 3 x 10
Bicep curls 3 x 9
Hiit 15 minutes

Food:

*eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* chicken, potatoes and green beans

* protein shake

* chicken, brown rice and broccoli

*protein shake to end the night

Overall mentality: Feeling great today works going good. Wilfred is responding great to the peptides, sleeping good and bicep pain has subsided.

Gym jam of the day:
Watch "JEALOUS by Rob Bailey & The Hustle Standard" on YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa5uZ0K_B48&feature=youtube_gdata_player

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Jan 31, 2014)

Ever think about throwing in some cottage cheese? I just bought some today and may supplement with my regular protein sources to up the protein levels.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 31, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Ever think about throwing in some cottage cheese? I just bought some today and may supplement with my regular protein sources to up the protein levels.



Tbh man. Im so strict when it comes to things that unless osl puts it on a meal list I won't touch it. Except cheat meals. Haha

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 1, 2014)

^Ok, I gotcha


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 1, 2014)

Alright,  im a happy person now, I got some t3 and clen of course steriodsfax sciroxx brand.  Today I failed at well all my meals, not just what I ate but also how much I ate.

No gym today so I should have kept the carbs low however my breakfast was an epic fail. Its amazing how much you beat yourself up over it after its done. So what im going to do is skip my two cheat meals tomorrow. 

Food:

*Eggs, country gravy, sausage and biscuits. .... I know I know

* spinach chicken wrap... also feel guilty about this

* protein shake

* lean Turkey burger on Ezekiel bread. ... protein on protein.  The Ezekiel bread is low sodium high protein. ... if you have never tried it it's amazing. 

*protein shake

Overall mentality: Exhausted,  irritated today, dealt with doing my taxes which sucks always.  Looking forward to seeing what tomorrow brings. 

Wilfred ran out of ipam so he skipped taking that however evolution peptides is still taking care of his needs so I wouldn't be surprised if it got here Monday due to they are super fast.


-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 1, 2014)

Man I keep hearing about this Ezekiel bread. Do you get it somewhere special or can you walk into Walmart and find it?


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 1, 2014)

Not Wal-Mart here at least.  If you Google it there is a store finder, its like $2.50 a loaf. High in protein... pretty much a bodybuilders dream bread.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 1, 2014)

And not that white bread that's got all the other crap in it, that they try to intice you into buying by showing there is some protein

-jwgibbons


----------



## Christsean (Feb 1, 2014)

Great log so far brother! Keep hitting it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks brother,  I love layin it out there. Hold me to a point of accountability

-jwgibbons


----------



## Christsean (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes it does and it makes you push yourself because you don't want to post anything that makes you look weak. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 1, 2014)

Haha true

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 2, 2014)

Fasted weight 202.8 so since last Sunday im down another 3 pounds

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 2, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Not Wal-Mart here at least.  If you Google it there is a store finder, its like $2.50 a loaf. High in protein... pretty much a bodybuilders dream bread.
> 
> -jwgibbons


Thanks bro. Yeah as soon as I typed this I asked my wife and she knew of a place that sells it.


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 2, 2014)

Good deal man! I get mine at a natural grocery store. Alot of places its in the frozen section

-jwgibbons


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 2, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Fasted weight 202.8 so since last Sunday im down another 3 pounds
> 
> -jwgibbons



How do you look mirror wise? 

Still doing am training? 


Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 2, 2014)

Lookin alot leaner and more vascular.  Yes im still doing am training. 

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 2, 2014)

Lat spread is lookin real good, quads are lookin really defined.

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 2, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Lat spread is lookin real good, quads are lookin really defined.
> 
> -jwgibbons



Awesome bro! Keep killing it


----------



## dnml (Feb 2, 2014)

Sub'd. Especially interested in how the igf plays out. Thx for the journal...


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 2, 2014)

My pleasure,  today was a boring day of sad sad football and a haircut where I was told to get a youthful look so she could rape me lol. Yeah its one of my employees who also cuts hair....n she's in love with me.
No working out today

Food:

*eggs, egg whites, and mushrooms

*protein shake

*chicken and broccoli

*Turkey and broccoli

* Ezekiel bread with natty peanut butter

*protein shake


Overall mentality:
My left bicep hurts. ..... during sex dont know how lol. Feeling good ready to hit the gym at 5:30 am
-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 3, 2014)

Super Bowl was not so super! LOL


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 3, 2014)

Super Bowl sucked


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 3, 2014)

Disappointed to say the least

-jwgibbons


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 3, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Not Wal-Mart here at least.  If you Google it there is a store finder, its like $2.50 a loaf. High in protein... pretty much a bodybuilders dream bread.
> 
> -jwgibbons



Are you serious? Ezekial is close to 7$ a loaf here local....oh well it's not on my menu anymore lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah it can be expensive some places,  here 2.50 at a whole foods store

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 3, 2014)

Today was push at the gym
Pec deck 3 x 13
Incline bench 3 x 10
Flat dumbbell bench 4 x 10
Low cable cross 3 x 12
Dumbbell side lateral raises 4 x 12
Rear laterals on pec Deck 3 x 12
Military press 3 x 10
Dips 3 x 12
Hiit 15 minutes

Food:
*eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* coffee, protein and oats

*Greek yogurt and berries

*chicken, spinach and potatoes

*chicken, spinach and potatoes

* protein shake

*chicken, spinach and potatoes. 
Overall mentality: Feeling great today, Wilfred had a vivid dream last night, he is continuing to respond great to the peptides.  Evolution Peptides is sending him more as he is currently out of ipam 

Gym jam of the day
Watch "Tech N9ne - He's A Mental Giant - Official Music Video" on YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GupJwtLRp8Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 4, 2014)

Gym work is looking good!


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks man! Consistency is key. Legs tomorrow ugh! I know its kinda cliche but I hate leg day..... LOVE my quads though! 

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 4, 2014)

Another day of rest from the gym.

Food:

*eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* protein shake

*chicken,  spinach almonds

* Turkey,  broccoli and almonds

*protein shake

Overall mentality: So so today, nothing great happened,  tried to get a straight answer about a massive layoff most likely coming in April and got the run around. .... sucks knowing there's a good chance 1500 people are going to be out of work probably including management "myself". But it is what it is..... we will see what other projects we bid on that we get. Wilfred is doin great,  recovering from a bicep injury that has healed or near healed in record time...... thank Evolution Peptides.

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 5, 2014)

Damn, 1500 people...that's insane bro


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 5, 2014)

1500 people? 

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 5, 2014)

Big shout out to evolution peptides,  these guys dont play around. .... they have really enjoyed the log and want to keep Wilfred's peptides continuing.  They see the work we have both put in and think its a great log.  Thank you again evolution peptides,  also if you have any doubt about them dont...n if there products weren't all they were cracked up to be Wilfred wouldn't run em. There is also a discount code in my sig.... take advantage of this!

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 5, 2014)

Today was legs

Workout:

*Leg extensions 3 x 13
*squats 4 x 12
* leg press 4 x 12
*lying leg curls 4 x 12
*calf raises 3 x 12
Hiit cardio 15 minutes

Food:

*eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* protein shake

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* chicken potatoes and broccoli

* ground Turkey, potatoes and spinach

*Chicken, potatoes and broccoli

*protein shake

Overall mentality: Wilfred got more peptides today courtesy of evolution peptides,  he took MGF, IPAM, CJC1295 NO DAC, AND IGF-LR3.  Im noticing a great response from him regarding the peptides,  bf is dropping and he is recovering alot quicker.  He also worked legs today in his hamster wheel and his quads are blowing up. Ive been in a good mood today.  Talked to OSL and we gonna fine tune a couple of things so look forward to that.




-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 6, 2014)

Today was a non workout day with low carbs.

Food: 

*eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* chicken almonds and broccoli

* protein shake

*Chicken almonds and spinach

*Chicken and broccoli

* chicken almonds and spinach

*protein shake

Overall mentality: Exhausted but got tomorrow approved off so ill hit the gym for pull day and call it good

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 7, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> 1500 people?
> 
> -jwgibbons


Sorry brother, didn't see your post. I was just commenting about the massive layoff you mention in a post above.


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah it sucks, may not happen but who knows. .... ill keep you up to date on it

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry I dropped the ball the last couple of days I've been super sick, so ill update on my weight and start the log full motion as of tomorrow.  Weight is 199.6

-jwgibbons


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 9, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Sorry I dropped the ball the last couple of days I've been super sick, so ill update on my weight and start the log full motion as of tomorrow.  Weight is 199.6
> 
> -jwgibbons



Welcome back bro!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks man, missed two days of the log.

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey don't worry brother, we all get sick at times. Glad you are feeling better


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 9, 2014)

Alright im still a little under the weather but we cannot let that stop us for long! As stated earlier im down to 199.6 and getting tight and Lean. Wilfred is getting cut UP thanks the the men holdin it down at evolution peptides! Do not hesitate to hit them up!!!! Link in my signature for a discount plus there bogo sales. Alright so today was a non workout day low carbs, talked to my coach OSL and some great changes are to come so keep a look out. 

Food:

*eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* chicken and broccoli

*chicken spinach and almonds

* protein shake

*Ezekiel bread with natty peanut butter

*Chicken almonds and broccoli


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 9, 2014)

Keep at it bro and get feeling better!!


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 9, 2014)

Im takin cold meds.... I have to feel good tomorrow .... its push day

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 10, 2014)

Today was push day.

Workout:

*Pec deck 3 x 13

*Incline bench 3 x 10

*Flat dumbbell bench 4 x 10

*low cable cross 3 x 12

*dumbbell side lateral raises 4 x 12

*military press 3 x 10

*tricep dips 3 x 12

*hiit 15 minutes


Food:

*Eggs egg whites and mushrooms

*Greek yogurt with blueberries

*chicken broccoli and potatoes

* ground Turkey spinach and potatoes

*chicken potatoes and spinach

*protein shake with banana

Overall mentality:
Feeling good still a little under the weather,  Wilfred had pain in his right bicep from prior to his peptide usage that has now subsided,  he's looking better everyday and getting stronger thanks to Evolution Peptides.  Ive been getting really bad tren cough every injection as of late... gonna venture away from the quads for awhile. 

Gym jam of the day:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes&feature=youtube_gdata_player

-jwgibbons


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 10, 2014)

Great work bro! Always hesitant to send products when asked to run a log
You have exceeded all expectations! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 10, 2014)

evolutionpep said:


> Great work bro! Always hesitant to send products when asked to run a log
> You have exceeded all expectations!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Thank you brother!  The comment I made to y'all I will follow, its been and continues to be an amazing site to see how Wilfred responds to Evolution Peptides,  I also knew the great reputation y'all have from research which I saw you were ranked number one out of all peptide companies. .... that says alot. Thank you for your continued support of this log. Again everyone in my signature is a discount code,  I do not benefit from this at all, evolution was kind enough to provide this so all your lab rats/ guinea pigs can feel the difference for themselves!

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 11, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Today was push day.
> 
> Workout:
> 
> ...


How is the pre exhaust working for your chest? I've tried it in the past and it leaves me smoked for my big lifts.


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 11, 2014)

How my workout is set up I get enough of a small break to where it doesn't effect me to bad... strength has increased alot

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 11, 2014)

What a great day, skipped work to take care of my sick 5month old who was in a fairly decent mood considering,  today was a rest day. Osl is going to making some changes here soon so look forward to that, evolution peptides never fails to amaze me with Wilfred's response to their products the damn rat I think is taking tren a behind my back which causes trensomnia however his peptides are counteracting it and he is alert with four hours of sleep.

Food:

* eggs egg whites and mushrooms

*chicken and broccoli

*ground lean Turkey and spinach with some almonds

*chicken broccoli and almonds

*protein shake got a new type mint chocolate chip. ... epic



-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 11, 2014)

So much broccoli!


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 11, 2014)

Send me some sort of greens drink.... im sick of vegetables! 

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 11, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Send me some sort of greens drink.... im sick of vegetables!
> 
> -jwgibbons



Haha idk of any that taste better than veggies haha


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 11, 2014)

I dont care about the taste just wanna get it over with.

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 12, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> How my workout is set up I get enough of a small break to where it doesn't effect me to bad... strength has increased alot
> 
> -jwgibbons


Well, if the strength is increasing then it's working for you! Keep it up brother


----------



## the_predator (Feb 12, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> I dont care about the taste just wanna get it over with.
> 
> -jwgibbons


^This right here is signature worthy in my eyes


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 12, 2014)

^ haha agreed. 

Today was legs!!! Gotta love it, strength is going up in all aspects,  of course when your running the nectar of the God's Evolution Peptides and Sciroxx that's bound to happen. 

Workout:

* Leg extensions 3 x 13

* Squats 4 x 10

* Leg press 4 x 10

* Lying leg curls 4 x 9

* Calf raises 4 x 12

* Hiit 15 minutes

Food:

* eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* chicken, potatoes and broccoli

* ground Turkey spinach and potatoes

*  protein shake with banana

* chicken, spinach and potatoes

Overall mentality: Feeling great today,  still a little under the weather however things are lining up in life.

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 13, 2014)

Glad you are starting to feel better brother!


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you ^
What a day, what a day I continue to be amazed by Wilfred's peptides and how he is responding,  he will get the four hours a night of sleep and is moving around all week like he's gotten eight every night.  Hes also starting to take a real good shape lats are lookin great,  quads are definitely lookin good.... the whole Wilfred fan club of girl rats are calling him the quadfather 

* 20 minutes Hiit cardio

Food:

*Eggs, egg whites, and mushrooms

*Protein shake

* chicken and broccoli

* Turkey and spinach

*chicken and broccoli

* protein shake

May end the night with two pieces of Ezekiel bread low sodium with natty peanut butter.

Overall mentality: sleepy but no there's no rest for the preppers,  I gotta prepare food for tomorrow and my gym bag with my work clothes. 

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 15, 2014)

Alright today was pull day... I love workout days cause I get to eat more carbs and Wilfred gets his IGF-LR3 which he loves.

Workout:
Reverse grip pull down 4 x 12
Bent over rows 3 x 10
Deadlifts 4 x 10
V-Bar pull down 3 x 10
Bicep curls 3 x 9
Hiit 15 minutes

Food:

*eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* chicken, potatoes and green beans

* protein shake

* chicken, brown rice and broccoli

*protein shake to end the night

Overall mentality: Feeling great,  had to work today which sucked but it is what it is, I am skipping my two cheat meals do to Valentine's day meal, we went to Texas road house and I got a steak, potatoe, and mushrooms and onions it was epic!

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh yeah, Texas Road House! I have not been to one in many years, glad you enjoyed brother.


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 16, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Oh yeah, Texas Road House! I have not been to one in many years, glad you enjoyed brother.



Thanks man! Alright Official weigh in 196.6

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 17, 2014)

Alright guys and the amazing gals here at imf, today was push day. I gotta tell ya if you haven't ran evolution peptides your missing out, you can't beat the combo of peptides Wilfred is running, his clean diet and his split. His lats are lookin great.  Hes dieting down but not looking smaller just leaner. Again there is a fifteen percent discount code in my signature. 

Push day:

* Pec Deck 3 x 12

*incline bench 3 x 10

* flat dumbbell bench 4 x 10

* low cable cross 3 x 12

* dumbbell side lateral 4 x 12

* rear lats on pec deck 3 x 12

* military press 3 x 8

* dips 3 x 12

* 15 minutes hiit cardio


Food:

* eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* protein shake with banana

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* chicken, broccoli and potatoes

* chicken spinach and potatoes

* chicken broccoli and potatoes

*protein shake 

Overall mentality:

Great overall mentality,  looking forward to sleeping in till 5:45 am tomorrow.

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 17, 2014)

I see your downing plenty of chicken like me. LOL Keep up the great work brother!


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks man

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 19, 2014)

Today was legs! I haven't been sleeping much.... well since I hoped on tren but all is good, the peptides seem to be making me feel like im fully rested. 

Workout:

* Leg extensions 3 x 13

* Squats 4 x 10

* Leg press 4 x 10

* Lying leg curls 4 x 9

* Calf raises 4 x 12

* Hiit 15 minutes

Food:

* eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* chicken, potatoes and broccoli

* ground Turkey spinach and potatoes

*  protein shake with banana

* chicken, spinach and potatoes

Overall mentality: Feeling awesome!  Got my birthday presents from my girl today even though my birthday isn't for another week, have a package waiting to be picked up on lunch from the post office  should be great.  Included is pics of my presents.... btw incase you cannot tell im a duck fan





















-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 21, 2014)

What's goin on brothers and sisters of the steel! I gotta tell ya today was a great day, minus feeling a little under the weather,  outside of my family this lifestyle is my life partner.  Evolution Peptides is epic, I happened to mention to them I was low on a few things for Wilfred a few days ago and emailed them today to tell em I needed two things amd as soon as I sent the email I got a knock at the door, low and behold there's a package with more than I asked for, I could not ask for a better company to sponsor my log. The plan for me is to compete in 2015, haven't picked a show yet but I wanna allow myself time to put on more mass. It was always against my rules but I am going to post an update pic tonight due to the love i get from y'all following my log, I appreciate all y'all. 

Workout:

Reverse grip pull down 4 x 12
Bent over rows 3 x 10
Deadlifts 4 x 10
V-Bar pull down 3 x 10
Bicep curls 3 x 9
Hiit 15 minutes

Food:

*eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* chicken, potatoes and green beans

* protein shake

* chicken, brown rice and broccoli

*protein shake to end the night

Overall mentality: feeling great as usual,  Wilfred is having a great response to his peptide doses as well. 





Gym jam of the day:
Watch "RUN THIS by Rob Bailey & The Hustle Standard" on YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBIx_zNbh6k&feature=youtube_gdata_player

-jwgibbons


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 21, 2014)

This guy is a beast! One of the best logs we have ever sponsored! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 21, 2014)

evolutionpep said:


> This guy is a beast! One of the best logs we have ever sponsored!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Its been an absolute pleasure that I hope continues for quite some time, I love doing this sponsored log and having the accountability to my fellow brothers and sisters. 


-jwgibbons


----------



## apostolic777 (Feb 21, 2014)

Bro you are looking great. Hope to see the log up and going for a while. Can't wait to  see where this takes you. Keep up the good work brother!!!

MFL REP


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 22, 2014)

apostolic777 said:


> Bro you are looking great. Hope to see the log up and going for a while. Can't wait to  see where this takes you. Keep up the good work brother!!!
> 
> MFL REP



Thanks brother!  

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 22, 2014)

Damn bro, your are so happy your face turned into a ray of sunshine. LOL Keep up the awesome work bro, arms look big!


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 22, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Damn bro, your are so happy your face turned into a ray of sunshine. LOL Keep up the awesome work bro, arms look big!



Haha thanks brother

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 23, 2014)

Official weigh in: 199 now you might be asking why I've gained two pounds this week, simple answer: I've been very sick half this week and have not been feeding my body like I was supposed to.... a substantial amount less and in response my body being concerned about the next time id feed it stored it as fat. Im still sick however I think im on he tail end of being sick.

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 23, 2014)

Damn, first EOD now you, get better soon brother!


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 23, 2014)

Im surviving brother. .. downside is no sex

-jwgibbons


----------



## apostolic777 (Feb 23, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Im surviving brother. .. downside is no sex
> 
> -jwgibbons



Sucks bro

MFL REP


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 23, 2014)

Yup... wonder if my back up gf cares.... hmm 
^just a joke

-jwgibbons


----------



## apostolic777 (Feb 23, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Yup... wonder if my back up gf cares.... hmm
> ^just a joke
> 
> -jwgibbons



I'll come over there and get you!!! Lol

MFL REP


----------



## the_predator (Feb 23, 2014)

apostolic777 said:


> Sucks bro
> 
> MFL REP


Yeah, no sex definitely sucks! Every once in a blue moon I can convince the wife for a bj when I'm sick. I just give her the puppy dog eyes and tell her "don't worry I won't risk passing the germs so I won't try to kiss you". LOL


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah one of my good friends is Mexican raised in America but his wife does whatever he says.... my girl not so much. I do have this tattooed hottie all on me that made the comment I have no gag reflux. . Made me think damn.... if only I could be single for one day

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 23, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Yeah, no sex definitely sucks! Every once in a blue moon I can convince the wife for a bj when I'm sick. I just give her the puppy dog eyes and tell her "don't worry I won't risk passing the germs so I won't try to kiss you". LOL



Puppy dog eyes worked!  She said let her finish the movie! 

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 24, 2014)

What's goin on y'all?  Man I gotta tell ya I went to the gym and felt like a boss today..... may have been the metal music maybe Wilfred went with evolution peptides running thru his blood but either way it was a great well needed workout.  Now im sick as fuck, should I have gone? No, did I sanitize everything I touched? Damn right! I gotta date with those same machines and bars next week.

Push day:

* Pec Deck 3 x 12 

*incline bench 3 x 10

* flat dumbbell bench 4 x 10

* low cable cross 3 x 12

* dumbbell side lateral 4 x 12

* rear lats on pec deck 3 x 12

* military press 3 x 8

* dips 3 x 12

* 15 minutes hiit cardio


Food:

* eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* protein shake with banana

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* chicken, broccoli and potatoes

* chicken spinach and potatoes

* chicken broccoli and potatoes

*protein shake 

Overall mentality: still sick and exhausted,  found out today 80% of our work force is getting let go come April 25th and that includes management as well. So gotta figure out the next step. 

Gym jam of the day: 
Watch "Hatebreed - I Will Be Heard" on YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB3tmC2f3t0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 24, 2014)

GNC "Wellness Formula" and plenty of "Emergen-C" usually speed up my recovery process.


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 24, 2014)

the_predator said:


> GNC "Wellness Formula" and plenty of "Emergen-C" usually speed up my recovery process.



Ill check into it. Kinda broke though lol

-jwgibbons


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 25, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> What's goin on y'all?  Man I gotta tell ya I went to the gym and felt like a boss today..... may have been the metal music maybe Wilfred went with evolution peptides running thru his blood but either way it was a great well needed workout.  Now im sick as fuck, should I have gone? No, did I sanitize everything I touched? Damn right! I gotta date with those same machines and bars next week.
> 
> Push day:
> 
> ...



Great work! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 25, 2014)

What's going on brother's of the bench and sisters of the steel! Damn man I am still sick, worked half a day and came home to sleep. Had to meet a couple of clients around the gym tonight but they knew I was sick and didn't care so there I was. Now I am going out of state tomorrow night to Portland Oregon to see some family around that area as well as do my traditional goonies trip to Astoria Oregon that I do every four years in celebration of my birthday,  ill get to see my older brother as well as my best friend who should land back from Alabama here tomorrow.  Now vacation or not we've got work to put in, being as ill be on the road tomorrow evening and need to sleep in a bit I went ahead and hit legs tonight,  a little back story on me my legs are my weakest point of my body due to bad knees.  I have always had to keep the weight on squats lower for that reason,  but with Wilfred in my corner having those peptides running thru him knowing that rat can spot me I was able to hit a new P.R tonight by 90 pounds,  this wasn't for a one max rep either I got nine of them bitches in. Ive been trying to add one day a week dedicated to power lifting but haven't had the time so I've been tryin to just hit pr's on all days every other week but in all areas my strength has increased.  Another note I almost got fired today from work for charging at a security guard who was mouthing off to the wrong person.... as I stated yesterday we will be laying off 1,600 of 2,000 employees come April 25th,  even in management im no exception.  I have to look my team in the eyes knowing the job market is going to be saturated here in a week and not know how they are going to take care of there families..... luckily I was stopped before I hit him..... where I got in trouble again was he gave me a smirk like he won the battle. .... bitch the wars on I went up to him and said "hey... you know where my desk is at? He said no I told him where it was and said come get my number lets chat outside of work when your off the clock, by that time my boss rushed over and grabbed me cause he started tryin to smart off again so I blew him a kiss like he was my bitch and of course he made a scene lol. I was asked about it in a report and I worded it well. I told them look obviously the guy has some personal issues going on me being the nice guy I am offered to talk to him over coffee to help him overcome whatever was eating at him, when asked about the kiss motion I just stated it was a sign of endearment haha. Good thing im well liked or I would have been canned.  Alright on to the day.

Workout:

* Leg extensions 3 x 13 

* Squats 4 x 10

* Leg press 4 x 10

* Lying leg curls 4 x 9

* Calf raises 4 x 12

* Hiit 15 minutes

Food:

* eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* chicken, potatoes and broccoli

* ground Turkey spinach and potatoes

*  protein shake with banana

* chicken, spinach and potatoes

Overall mentality: feeling sick but I will beat it by tomorrow God willing,  I wanna have a great birthday and get outta town. Now what sucks is Friday I will not skip pull day, however everyone in Portland is cheap and charges $20 for a day pass..... assholes! Ill pay it but shit. 

Gym jam of the day:

Keep a look out one of these days im gonna throw in some fucked up gym jam of the day to see who catches it

Watch "American Head Charge - Just so you Know (HD)" on YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJx2RqwYBNE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, I am glad you didn't get fired, I hope you get better quickly, and happy soon to be birthday!


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 26, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Well, I am glad you didn't get fired, I hope you get better quickly, and happy soon to be birthday!



Thanks brother,  sometimes we all lose our shit. However ill be laid iff come April 25th like 1600 other people.  Good thing I've got back up plans.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 27, 2014)

Its my birthday and I dont have great service where im visiting, I will update come Sunday along with Friday's workout. 

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 3, 2014)

What's goin on brother's of the bench and sisters of the steel!  Well as you may have noticed I ha e not been on and updated for about four days, this is due to it was my birthday and I took the family out of state from Wednesday night to Sunday night. Ir should have been fun but I was exhausted and my daughter and girlfriend were miserably sick towards the end. I do want to assure you I did not skip going to the gym on Friday,  I paid to go to this hole in the wall powerlifting gym, it was pretty dope, alot of the machines they had looked like ones from Dorian Yates gym. 

Push day:

* Pec Deck 3 x 12

*incline bench 3 x 10

* flat dumbbell bench 4 x 10

* low cable cross 3 x 12

* dumbbell side lateral 4 x 12

* rear lats on pec deck 3 x 12

* military press 3 x 8

* dips 3 x 12

* 15 minutes hiit cardio


Food:

* eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* protein shake with banana

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* chicken, broccoli and potatoes

* chicken spinach and potatoes

* chicken broccoli and potatoes

*protein shake 

Overall mentality:

Have been having pain from two wisdom teeth, went to the dentist today and am gonna have em pulled in two weeks, got norcos and was throwing up all night off of one pill, I knew I should habe eaten lol. Im not big into pain killers so ill probably just try to ride it out on Tylenol. I do feel Wilfred is carrying a little bit of a gh bloat from the peptides however he still looks sick as can be and definitely has fun manipulating his sodium intake to make him look vascular.  Well thats all for now, dont forget to use the promo code in my signature to save 15% off your entire order thru evolution peptides and also hit me up while you still can about steriodsfax vip program.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 4, 2014)

Tylenol didn't work, took half a pill and feeling good

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Mar 4, 2014)

I feel for you brother. After I got my wisdom teeth removed I was worthless the rest of the op day and the next day.


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 4, 2014)

I was sick again today from 1 1/2 pain killers so I called the dentist and they are gonna remove my wisdom teeth on Thursday so I only have one more day of good ol pain since I wont be taking anymore pain killers.  Alright so today was a off day from the gym. I slept in til 5:50am which was epic.  

Food:

*eggs egg whites and mushrooms

*chicken broccoli and almonds

*chicken,  broccoli and an avocado

*chicken broccoli and almonds

*protein shake

Overall mentality: tired, notta whole lot of excitement on non workout days,  prepped meals and my gym bag. I will be meeting with two clients after work and hopefully meeting up with the person I am having build my website here later this week. Wilfred's strength is going up do to the peptides,  those things are no joke. Link for a discount in my signature so dont hesitate to order.  Ive had alot of people hit me up in pm for advice on what to order and they have enjoyed evolution peptides since then.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 5, 2014)

What's going on brother's of the bench and sisters of the steel!  I am excited that tomorrow morning I get my wisdom teeth pulled and then I dont have to be hopped up on these pain killers to much longer..... my body can't handle em good. Anyways today was legs so without further ado. 

Workout:

* Leg extensions 3 x 13 

* Squats 4 x 10

* Leg press 4 x 10

* Lying leg curls 4 x 9

* Calf raises 4 x 12

* Hiit 15 minutes

Food:

* eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* chicken, potatoes and broccoli

* ground Turkey spinach and potatoes

*  protein shake with banana

* chicken, spinach and potatoes

Overall mentality: strength is still continuing to increase and sleep is great for Wilfred.  Thanks again evolution peptides and everyone dont forget to use the promo code they have been nice enough to supply when ordering

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Mar 6, 2014)

You are doing great brother! What is your website going to be?


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 6, 2014)

Website is up brother,  ill pm ya the link.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 6, 2014)

My pleasure!  Alright brothers of the bench and sisters of the steel talk about a day, I got two wisdom teeth pulled so I should be 100% by the end of the week. I will not skip my workout tomorrow.  I gotta tell ya im always excited cause Wilfred is setting new pr's every week,  that rats becoming a mutant all thanks to my friends at evolution peptides discount code in my signature for those who want to save money.  Food is way messed up today do to well swollen mouth. 

Food:

* Greek yogurt

*protein shake

* pasta and chicken

It is what it is.....

Overall mentality:
Sleeping well, got some sciroxx goodness preparing for my bulk with some of the greatest dbol on the market.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 8, 2014)

Today has been a wash do to the pain meds and sleeping almost all day. Diet was well I didn't eat much. I will be back on track tomorrow and will be killing it in the gym. Guys and girls it is with a heavy heart I announce that I will be continuing this journey without my coach osl for awhile.  This is nothing to do with his performance as a coach, he is great and worth every penny.  What this has to do with is anyone who is a friend of his knows he has some personal things that need his immediate attention and I dont feel on a friend level that it is fair that I take any of his spare time right now. When he is ready I will gladly pick him back up as a coach.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 9, 2014)

To much pain again yesterday so I again didn't eat enough and took it easy. Feeling great today,  gonna get a haircut and hit the gym. Will update tonight

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 9, 2014)

What's goin on guys and girls! Alright im am back at about 90% which is good enough for me. I didn't hit the gym Friday or Saturday do to the pain and pain killers but man did I make up for it tonight. Dont worry Wilfred has not skipped his pep dosing while I was down.

Workout:
Reverse grip pull down 4 x 12
Pull ups 3 x 12
Bent over rows 3 x 10
Deadlifts 4 x 10
V-Bar pull downs 3 x 10
Bicep curls 3 x 9
Hiit 15 minutes

Food:

*Eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

*chicken potatoes and broccoli

*protein shake

*chicken brown rice and broccoli

*protein shake to end the night

Overall mentality: glad to be back that is all

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Mar 11, 2014)

Good to see you back to 100% my friend!


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks brother,  I went to hit the gym this morning and daylight savings time threw me off. Walked out to my car thinking it was 4:45 am and it was 5:45 am.... had to go change for work lol. Im going after work today

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 11, 2014)

What's going on everyone!  As stated im back 100% and killing it. Wilfred's still loving the effects of his peptides.  Today was push day

Push day:

* Pec Deck 3 x 12 

*incline bench 3 x 10

* flat dumbbell bench 4 x 10

* low cable cross 3 x 12

* dumbbell side lateral 4 x 12

* rear lats on pec deck 3 x 12

* military press 3 x 8

* dips 3 x 12

* 15 minutes hiit cardio


Food:

* eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* protein shake with banana

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* chicken, broccoli and potatoes

* chicken spinach and potatoes

* chicken broccoli and potatoes

*protein shake 

Overall mentality: Doing great a little sore in my neck and lower back, think I slept wrong.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 17, 2014)

What's going on y'all,  man ill tell ya what I have been working like crazy,  should find out tomorrow who is staying on the job, based on my teams numbers I should have a pretty good chance but than again were only keeping a small portion and laying off 1,600. My focus has been to secure as many spots for people who want to be there as possible on the agent level. .... I've pissed off almost everyone of my peers by catching people on there teams do work avoidance and due to the fact that my team doesn't cause I threatened them months ago to fire them if I caught them they look great on paper.  So unfortunately I've lead to some people's job status being decided for them which is never my goal but I want to have the people who come in day in and out stay on the project and have the job security they deserve. So thats that. Today was a great day flew by like I said we should find out tomorrow who stays and who goes. I will take a huge pay cut if I take another job around here for a different company so I've really focused on my business and getting our website up, its looking good. Picked up some new clients,  working on our t-shirt line as we speak. .... so hopefully that pans out. Ive decided to continue to cut all the way down to 190 just cause I wanna have a real low bf percentage when I bulk again,  im not to far off so im just doing matenence calories to push it out and have a great look for the summer, and then ill bulk come August. ... I have some novalog pins I've been dying to incorporate into my next bulk. Probably run that dbol, gram of test, and 400 mgs of tren and of course some peptides. 

Push day:

* Pec Deck 3 x 12

*incline bench 3 x 10

* flat dumbbell bench 4 x 10

* low cable cross 3 x 12

* dumbbell side lateral 4 x 12

* rear lats on pec deck 3 x 12

* military press 3 x 8

* dips 3 x 12

* 15 minutes hiit cardio


Food:

* eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* protein shake with banana

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* chicken, broccoli and potatoes

* chicken spinach and potatoes

* chicken broccoli and potatoes

*protein shake 

Overall mentality: just loving life, enjoying my family and my beautiful woman.

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 18, 2014)

Keep killing it bro! Good to see your head is in it! Mine keeps playing tricks on me lol. I can hear cookies and fast food calling my name. Must resist! lol.  Actually resisting is much easier since my good buddy who is also in prep was like "Dude get some fucking crystal light, trust me." Makes my taste buds happy and keeps me hydrated.


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 18, 2014)

Greek yogurt with blueberries is like crack to me..... hits all the taste buds that crave foods I shouldn't have

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Mar 18, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Greek yogurt with blueberries is like crack to me..... hits all the taste buds that crave foods I shouldn't have
> 
> -jwgibbons


Mine are those flavored almonds! Strawberry, raspberry, and butter toffee...fucking awesome!


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 18, 2014)

Strawberry is epic... ill have to try the butter toffee

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 19, 2014)

Today was legs, I changed it up tonight and super setted

Legs:

Squats all sets were 10 reps
1 x 135
2 x 225
3 x 275

Leg extensions 
4 x 10

Leg curls
4 x 12

Lying leg curls
4 x 12

Calf raises 
6 x 12 lagging point blood was so pumped they cramped. 

Food:

*Eggs egg whites and mushrooms

*Greek yogurt with blueberries

*ground lean Turkey with potatoes

* chicken broccoli and potatoes

*Turkey spinach and potatoes

*protein shake

Overall mentality: tired. .... that is all.


-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 20, 2014)

Today im exhausted so im gonna keep it short, diet was on point, non workout day, found out today that I will be unemployed come April 25th,  didn't have time to deal with it cause I had to handle about 1300 employees who just found out and since im in management I had to keep the leader mentality.  I will be honest in say when I looked my woman in the eyes it crushed me, I felt like a failure who failed her and my kids as a man. This will allow me time to focus on my business.  That's all for now, take care

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Mar 21, 2014)

First off, you are not a failure brother. You are just going through a super tough time and I am sorry you lost your job. Losing a very good job is hard as he'll to deal with at times. Listen, keep your head up, focus on family, your new business, and training and you will push through this. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks brother, was a hard pill to swallow, but this gives me the summer to focus on my business and get shit rollin. Great workout in the gym tonight,  owned that bitch. HUGE shout out to evolution peptides,  those guys have been in my corner for months and never cease to amaze me,  got a pick today for Wilfred dudes on his way to becoming a monster,  15% discount in my signature so use it when yup check out! 

Workout:
Reverse grip pull down 4 x 12
Pull ups 3 x 12
Bent over rows 3 x 10
Deadlifts 4 x 10
V-Bar pull downs 3 x 10
Bicep curls 3 x 9
Hiit 15 minutes

Food:

*Eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

*chicken potatoes and broccoli

*protein shake

*chicken brown rice and broccoli

*protein shake to end the night

Overall mentality: feeling God like tonight. .... what doesn't kill ya makes you stronger. 

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 25, 2014)

What's going on guys! Today was push day Wilfred is a beast with his peptides,  he usually runs on four hours of sleep a day but got to get nine today/tonight which was much needed.

Push day:

* Pec Deck 3 x 12 

*incline bench 3 x 10

* flat dumbbell bench 4 x 10

* low cable cross 3 x 12

* dumbbell side lateral 4 x 12

* rear lats on pec deck 3 x 12

* military press 3 x 8

* dips 3 x 12

* 15 minutes hiit cardio


Food:

* eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* protein shake with banana

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* chicken, broccoli and potatoes

* chicken spinach and potatoes

* chicken broccoli and potatoes

*protein shake 

Overall mentality: ready for the layoff.... im tired of working for the man

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 27, 2014)

What's goin on guys and gals! Today was legs..... killed them followed same protocol I did last week, being as my calves are my lagging point I feel im gonna get the best results super setting em. Wilfred is still increasing in strength and is looking fuller in his muscles.  15% discount for evolution peptides in my signature. 

Legs:

Squats all sets were 10 reps
1 x 135
2 x 225
3 x 275

Leg extensions 
4 x 10

Leg curls
4 x 12

Lying leg curls
4 x 12

Calf raises 
6 x 12 

Food:

*Eggs egg whites and mushrooms

*Greek yogurt with blueberries

*ground lean Turkey with potatoes

* chicken broccoli and potatoes

*Turkey spinach and potatoes

*protein shake

Overall mentality: feeling a little under the weather,  never been this sick in my life as I have these last six months,  its crazy.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 29, 2014)

What's goin on everyone?  God do I love the way these peptides have made me feel/look, I can tell you my lat spread is bigger and better than ever! With my cut everything is taking more definition and im looking bigger,  can't beat that combo. Again dont hesitate to use the discount code in my signature for evolution peptides 15% off, I do not get paid or make anything this is strictly as a thank you to you guys and girls for following my log and choosing evolution peptides. 

Pull day:

Reverse grip pull downs 4 x 12

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Deadlifts 4 x 12

V-Bar pull downs 3 x 10

Bicep curls 3 x 9

Forearms 3 x 9

Hiit 15 minutes

Egg whites and eggs with mushrooms

Greek yogurt with blueberries

Chicken, spinach and potatoes

Ground Turkey, potatoes and broccoli

Chicken, brown rice and broccoli

Protein shake post workout

Overall mentality: feeling great!  Decided to go into a matenence mode that way im cut for summer than im gonna clean bulk back up once I hit 190. Will be adding novalog to my bulk pretty excited about that.

Gym jam of the day cause I know y'all missed it:
CES Cru - 'Colosseum' - Official Music Video: http://youtu.be/CW1iAEsQR40

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Mar 30, 2014)

Keep up the great work brother!


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 31, 2014)

What's going on guys! Today was push and although I wanted to sleep in God am I glad I didnt.

Push day:

* Pec Deck 3 x 12 

*incline bench 3 x 10

* flat dumbbell bench 4 x 10

* low cable cross 3 x 12

* dumbbell side lateral 4 x 12

* rear lats on pec deck 3 x 12

* shoulder press 3 x 8

* dips 3 x 12

* 15 minutes hiit cardio


Food:

* eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* protein shake with banana

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* pineapple teriyaki flavored ground Turkey, broccoli and potatoes

* chicken spinach and potatoes

* chicken broccoli and potatoes

*protein shake 

Overall mentality: Doing good, ready for the 24th to come. Ever since the announcement of the layoff my agents have been calling in and leaving early. .... can't say I blame them. But now they are making us take the phone calls due to the high volume of calls. What pisses me off is that some managment refuses to take calls and those are the ones who are stayin, theres one dude who is like 400 pounds and the only time he does anything is when we have to get on the phones, although i believe he should get some metabolic stimulation it shouldnt be when we all have to work and his fat ass chooses not to. Hell im not gonna work for em much longer so ill just say it, I work for obama care which is the stupidest thing to happen,  shit doesn't work and we have to give bs blanket statements to people who need help, its bs I hate my job and im a conservative,  I use that term loosely lol.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 2, 2014)

Today was legs

Workout:

*Leg extensions 3 x 13
*squats 4 x 12
* leg press 4 x 12
*lying leg curls 4 x 12
*calf raises 3 x 12
Hiit cardio 15 minutes

Food:

*eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* protein shake

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* chicken potatoes and broccoli

* ground Turkey, potatoes and spinach

*Chicken, potatoes and broccoli

*protein shake

Overall mentality: Doing great today, Wilfred is still loving his peptides ans they are still working wonders on him. Getting ready to watch anchor man 2 with the misses. .... should be a good night

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Apr 2, 2014)

Let us know how Anchorman 2 turns out and have fun with the misses


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 2, 2014)

Will do brother

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 5, 2014)

Alright today was pull day, love pull day cause I get to pump them biceps and triceps up.

Pull day:

Reverse grip pull downs 4 x 12

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Deadlifts 4 x 12

V-Bar pull downs 3 x 10

Bicep curls 3 x 9

Forearms 3 x 9

Hiit 15 minutes

Egg whites and eggs with mushrooms

Greek yogurt with blueberries 

Chicken, spinach and potatoes

Ground Turkey, potatoes and broccoli

Chicken, brown rice and broccoli

Protein shake post workout

Overall mentality: feeling great,  tomorrow we are going to dress my 3 1/2 year old daughter up as a princess,  she's gonna go with mommy to get her nails done at a kids nail salon,  then we will go to a retirement home with three dozen roses and she will hand em out to people. .... she's a sweet girl


-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 8, 2014)

I need to get caught up, there was things that required my immediate attention so I will post Mondays workout now

Push day:

* Pec Deck 3 x 12 

*incline bench 3 x 10

* flat dumbbell bench 4 x 10

* low cable cross 3 x 12

* dumbbell side lateral 4 x 12

* rear lats on pec deck 3 x 12

* shoulder press 3 x 8

* dips 3 x 12

* 15 minutes hiit cardio


Food:

* eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* protein shake with banana

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* pineapple teriyaki flavored ground Turkey, broccoli and potatoes

* chicken spinach and potatoes

* chicken broccoli and potatoes

*protein shake 

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Apr 9, 2014)

So how did Anchorman 2 turn out brother?


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 9, 2014)

Ehh SO so

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok I won't waste my time then LOL


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 9, 2014)

It had funny moments

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 9, 2014)

Whats going on guys and girls? Man I tell ya what I have been super setting them legs and needed to focus on more forum and muscle contractions.  I did higher reps on squats and leg press while lowering weight. Evolution Peptides have truly made the biggest difference with legs, I was never able to squat much as I have bad knees..... this is no longer the case due to Wilfred inspiring me with his peptides.  I have gone up and continue to go up in weight every week. So quick thank you again to evolution peptides and especially there rep Steve who has been amazing throughout this log and continues to be.

Workout:

* Leg extensions 3 x 13 

* Squats 4 x 10

* Leg press 4 x 10

* Lying leg curls 4 x 9

* Calf raises 4 x 12

* Hiit 15 minutes

Food:

* eggs egg whites and mushrooms

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* chicken, potatoes and broccoli

* ground Turkey spinach and potatoes

*  protein shake with banana

* chicken, spinach and potatoes

Overall mentality: As stated I am being laid off with 1,500+ employees,  sucks but I get the summer off with the kiddos which is something that is not often afforded to men. I have a decent amount of money saved to sustain my family thru this time.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey everyone,  sorry I didn't update Friday as it was actually pull day however I didn't want to leave you hanging so here it is. Big shout out to evolution peptides for their continued support.  If you have doubts try them you wont regret it.

Pull day:

Reverse grip pull downs 4 x 12

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Deadlifts 4 x 12

V-Bar pull downs 3 x 10

Bicep curls 3 x 9

Forearms 3 x 9

Hiit 15 minutes

Egg whites and eggs oatmeal and mixed fruit

Greek yogurt with blueberries

Chicken, spinach and potatoes

Chicken, potatoes and broccoli

Chicken, brown rice and broccoli

Protein shake post workout

Overall mentality: feeling great,  looking forward to the change in pace of going from three jobs to two. This will allow me to spend more time with my kids. Got yard work done this weekend, I grew up watching my dad get pissed at his wifes "wasnt a plural marriage" and instead of sayin something stupid he would regret he would go mow the lawn and do yard work.  I operate the same except I haven't gotten that pissed since my ex wife five years ago lol.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey guys gonna keep it short and sweet today.

Push day:

* Pec Deck 3 x 12 

*incline bench 3 x 10

* flat dumbbell bench 4 x 10

* low cable cross 3 x 12

* dumbbell side lateral 4 x 12

* rear lats on pec deck 3 x 12

* shoulder press 3 x 8

* dips 3 x 12

* 15 minutes hiit cardio


Food:

* eggs egg whites and oatmeal with fruit

* protein shake with banana

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* ground Turkey, broccoli and potatoes

* chicken spinach and potatoes

*protein shake

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Apr 15, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Hey everyone,  sorry I didn't update Friday as it was actually pull day however I didn't want to leave you hanging so here it is. Big shout out to evolution peptides for their continued support.  If you have doubts try them you wont regret it.
> 
> Pull day:
> 
> ...


Sometimes just stepping away is the best thing. For me, it's taking a ride in my car!


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 17, 2014)

Whats goin on brothers and sisters of the steel!  Man oh man what a week, well I have six working days of work left and the layoff happens.  Bitter sweet but hey what do you do. To add to that well my girl is pregnant again which means vasectomy for me.... wish she would have let me get it after the last one lol. So I took a short break from the peptides just to see how my body would react when added again and boom! Man did it hit, them boys over there at evolution are handin business. Was going to add humalog to my regiment however left the gym late and its in your system for three to five hours so im gonna wait till this weekend and move my pull day to Saturday and hit it early. Was getting bloods done today at 2pm which means I did not eat till three pm.... me hungry is like me pissed off while on tren.. no Bueno. Snuck two protein shakes in but didnt do the trick.  So tonight was legs. 

Workout:

* Leg extensions 3 x 13 

* Squats 4 x 10

* Leg press 4 x 10

* Lying leg curls 4 x 9

* Calf raises 4 x 12

* Hiit 15 minutes

Food:

* protein shake

*protein shake

* 3 x chicken tacos and 1/2 Qudoba bowl brown rice, 2x chicken,  pinto beans,  and guacamole. .... epic/ clearly starving lol.

* protein shake. ... was on the go and under prepared

* 1/2 Qudoba bowl brown rice, 2x chicken,  pinto beans,  and guacamole. There big bowls

Overall mentality: lookin forward to a change in pace, I cannot control this layoff and having another kid at the same time however I can control my mentality throughout the whole thing. 

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Apr 18, 2014)

Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks man

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 18, 2014)

Alright today was pull day,  hit it hard and heavy.  Triceps and biceps are full of blood and lookin good. Been manipulating my carb intake to try to keep my muscle bellies full as alot of times the day after hitting em they seem flat. If anyone has any suggestions that work let me know. Gonna start my insulin protocol tomorrow starting at 4ius of novalog. 

Pull day:

Reverse grip pull downs 4 x 12

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Deadlifts 4 x 12

V-Bar pull downs 3 x 10

Bicep curls 3 x 9

Forearms 3 x 9

Hiit 15 minutes

* Egg whites and eggs oatmeal and mixed fruit

* Greek yogurt with blueberries

* protein shake

Chicken, potatoes and broccoli

Chicken burritos with pinto beans, lettuce,  salsa and a light bit of sour cream

Protein shake post workout

Overall mentality: feeling great. ... thank god its the weekend

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 21, 2014)

Whats up everyone!  Today was a good day, was my second day using novalog did 5ius post workout which went well, Wednesday ill be bumping it up to 6ius and so on till I hit ten then ill decide from there if I want to go higher. Definitely not used to the feeling when it hits you especially at the hour mark..... not my favorite feeling for sure. Keeping glucose tabs and Gatorade on hand. My carbs are on point so im definitely doing it right. Will be stacking peptides with it in the upcoming week. Alright onto the day.

Push day:

* Pec Deck 3 x 12 

*incline bench 3 x 10

* flat dumbbell bench 4 x 10

* low cable cross 3 x 12

* dumbbell side lateral 4 x 12

* rear lats on pec deck 3 x 12

* shoulder press 3 x 8

* dips 3 x 12

* 15 minutes hiit cardio


Food:

* eggs egg whites and salsa

* post slin shot - glyco charge, glutamine, luecine,  and creatine  drink. 1/2 cup of oatmeal with honey.

* protein shake

* chicken, brown rice and asparagus

* buffalo chicken spinach wrap

* Eggs, egg whites,  and salsa in a tortilla. 

*protein shake

Overall mentality: feeling good, last week of working for the man lol then on to full time self employment.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 24, 2014)

Switched things up this week, this post is for Wednesdays workout however I didnt do legs did pull day doing legs tomorrow. Still running slin post workout, haven't gained any fat that I can see however I am noticing my shoulders and traps look fuller.  Will be running 8ius tomorrow post workout. 

Pull day:

Reverse grip pull downs 4 x 12

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Deadlifts 4 x 12

V-Bar pull downs 3 x 10

Bicep curls 3 x 9

Forearms 3 x 9

Hiit 15 minutes

* Egg whites and eggs 

oatmeal with honey post slin injection along with a carb shake carbodine, bcca's, luecine, creatine,  and glutamine


* protein shake

Chicken, brown rice and asparagus with fresh salsa

Chicken brown rice and asparagus

Protein shake 

Overall mentality: well feeling good, tomorrow is going to be bitter sweet as its my last day at work however im going to be rehired come mid june so im gonna enjoy my time off.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 26, 2014)

Man I suck at updating on time this week. This was Friday's workout,  hit it hard before my last day at work. Worked my way up to 8ius of novalog and blood sugar at the highest peak an hour after injection was at 97. Couldn't be happier with that number.  Tells me im doing it right. So onto the last day at work... went well some people blew up when walking out but can't blame em, you get told youll have job security for three years and then next thing you know boom months later no job. I am lucky enough to be one of the first people they are calling back.... im not supposed to know that but one of my best friends is one of the top bosses.  Should get a call mid June bit time will tell.

Workout:

* Leg extensions 3 x 13 

* Squats 4 x 10

* Leg press 4 x 10

* Lying leg curls 4 x 9

* Calf raises 4 x 12

* Hiit 15 minutes

* Egg whites and eggs with salsa

* oatmeal with honey post slin injection along with a carb shake carbodine, bcca's, luecine, creatine,  and glutamine

* protein shake

*Chicken, potatoes and broccoli

* chicken asparagus and brown rice

Protein shake

Overall mentality: tired and still concerned about my budget but should be fine..... this is why you have a nest egg fellas. Id be screwed otherwise.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 27, 2014)

Sounds like you are on point with the slin brother!


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks man! Did 10ius today post workout and my blood sugar got down to 65.... had me a little worried so I pounded down a Gatorade. 

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (May 1, 2014)

Whats goin on brother's and sisters of the steel!  Man I gotta tell ya im loving bulking again,  summer is here and im tryin to do a fairly lean bulk. Im running humalog,  hgh, test and tren.... yes the nectar of the gods! Well what goes perfect with summer weather?  Thats right a damn good tan. I am no longer running the peptides and this log will come to an end in one month and evolution is gonna help me close it big! They are sending me melanotan2 to get me darker.  I can't tell you what a pleasure it has been running this sponsored log and could not have asked for a better peptide sponsor!  Im sure we will team up again soon! Gotta be a freak when I step on stage. Alright mixed it up tonight and hit shoulders, traps, forearms, triceps and biceps.  Killed it. Food is clean still. If you haven't tried Turkey meatloaf its epic. Keeping it short tonight but im going to post a pic cold no pump I took yesterday.

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (May 1, 2014)

Cold no pump

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (May 3, 2014)

Whats goin on everybody? Well today i actually had a lifting partner with me, i usually go solo reason being i tend to go heavier when someones there with me "Alpha thing" and do not focus on forum or muscle contractions as much as i should. I do not aspire to be a powerlifter rather a bodybuilder. Either way we killed it in the gym and on each exercise i got him to Kai Green it with me and lower the weight and increase the reps to over 20 on the last set of each workout. Slin protocol is going great so i decided to add 4ius of hgh daily. As stated i will only keep this log going another month and have asked Evolution Peptides to send me some Melatanon2. Will be adding that tomorrow.

Push day:

* Pec Deck 3 x 12 
Pec Deck 1 x 25

*incline bench 2 x 10
incline bench 1 x 20

* flat dumbbell bench 3 x 10
flat dumbbell bench 1 x 25

* low cable cross 3 x 12

* dumbbell side lateral 4 x 12

* rear lats on pec deck 3 x 12

* shoulder press 3 x 8

* dips 3 x 12

* No cardio tonight, gonna start low intense here soon being as the tren is limiting my ability to do cardio



Food:

* eggs egg whites and salsa

* post slin shot - glyco charge, glutamine, luecine, and creatine drink. 1/2 cup of oatmeal with honey.

* protein shake

* chicken, brown rice and asparagus

* chicken, brown rice and asparagus

* chicken, brown rice and asparagus

*protein shake

Overall mentality: feeling good, throwing on weight with the slin thats for sure with minimal bf increase. Always a great feeling


----------



## the_predator (May 4, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> View attachment 54019
> Cold no pump
> 
> -jwgibbons


Looking good brother! Your bicep is popping


----------



## Gibbz (May 4, 2014)

Thanks man..... tryin to kill it. 

-jwgibbons


----------

